

Show HN: I've built a great way to waste time using the Facebook API - ajlin500
http://stumblebook.com

======
ishener
not bad... just 2 suggestions:

1\. why isn't there a "stumble" button? or maybe there is and I didn't notice?
From what I understand to only way to see the next image is refreshing the
page

2\. I would love to have a "filter this person" so the app will know not to
show me photos from this person, because he doesn't interest me.

other than that - cool!

EDIT:

oh, and another idea. It takes quite a while to fetch the data. So if you
implement the "stumble" button, it would be nice if you start fetching the
data before I even click. immediately when the last data has finished
fetching.

~~~
ajlin500
Thanks for the feedback!

1\. There is not a Stumble button. The way you stumble to a new photo is by
clicking on the current photo (or the surrounding black area). I was going for
a UI similar to the Facebook photo viewer. Clearly I need to make this more
obvious (maybe a welcome dialog explaining?).

2\. I was going to add a bunch of filters that let you stumble based on all
different pieces of Facebook data (time, people, etc.). I just have not had
time because this is more of a side project for me. However, adding a button
to remove a person would be really easy. I will add that feature in later
today.

It does fetch the data in the background and starts queuing up photos via
javascript. However, if you refresh the page, it has to re-fetch all of the
data (horrifically slow page loads). If you click on the photos to stumble, it
will go much faster.

Once again, thank you for the feedback. I really appreciate it. I will do some
more work on it and post it back up in a week or two.

